# General > Genealogy >  Searching Cormack Family

## Bill from Saskatchewan

I have been doing research on the Cormack family who came from Keiss, Caithness.  I have found them in census' but no where else.  My grandfather John Sutherland Cormack was born in Keiss on 10 February 1882.  His parents were William Cormack (born 1847 in Wick) and Alexandria Sutherland (born 1851 in Lutheron) marriaged in Edinburgh 19 November 1879.  They had 6 children: William, Alexander, Margaret, John Sutherland, George, and Jessie (she may be adopted).  My great great grandparents were William Cormack (born abt 1806 in Wick) and Janet Elder (born abt 1815 in Wick) had 8 children: Alexander, John, William, Janet, James, Isobella, Ann, and George.  I am seeking to find anyone working on the same line or desendants of this line.  I am also seeking actual dates so I can develop a better history for my family.  If anyone can assist me in this area I would muchly appreciate it.
Bill

----------


## Tricia

Hi Bill
1861 Census in Keiss Wick Caithness

CORMACK	William		Head	M	M	55		Farmer of 14ac Ag. By Fam.			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	Janet		Wife	M	M	46		O			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	Alexander		Son	O	M	19		Boat Builder			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	John		Son	O	M	17		Mason			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	William		Son	O	M	15		Scholar			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	Janet		Daur	O	F	13		Scholar			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	James		Son	O	M	11		Scholar			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	Isabella		Daur	O	F	9		Scholar			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	Ann		Daur	O	F	6		Scholar			CAI	Wick
CORMACK	George		Son	O	M	4		O			CAI	Wick

I have CORMACK in my main family. I also have Keiss CORMACKs linking via marriages.  I have not researched the above as yet.  
Do you have any more data.   
I currently have Scottish WICK born JOHNSTON family living in Swift Current Sask - Where are you?

Tricia 
bor a MORE in Wick.

----------


## Tricia

Bill
Parents of William b 1806 are Donald Cormack and Isabella Reid
William died 1881 aged 75. 
I have death cert copy which I can send direct to you.
Tricia

----------


## Bill from Saskatchewan

Hi Tricia,
I live in Sedley and would interested in getting a copy of the death certificate for William Cormack.  You can send it to Box 176, Sedley, SK, S0G 4K0
Bill

----------


## Tricia

Bill
I can email if you let me have you address.
Tricia.Barnett@btinternet.com

----------


## Beanietdc

Hello,

I think I may have some links.....

I have Janet Cormack b. Wick 1841 she had 2 sisters (could be more), they were Jean b. Wick 1844 and Alexina (Alexandrina?) b. Wick 1841.

Their parents were William Cormack b. 1821 and Alexandrina Sutherland b.1881.

Alexina (b.1841) married William Manson (b. Wick 1839) in Ackergill, Wick in December 1865.  They had one child (that I have found so far) called William

Alexina is my gg grandmother through the female line of my family.

I would be interested to see what other information people have - if you think they are the same people and if you go back even further.

Please feel free to email me - Tinacowan@tiscali.co.uk

Thanks

Tina

----------

